# Government Must Approve of Theological Degrees?



## BJClark (Nov 13, 2007)

Praise God the Seminaries involved Won the Case!! 

Government Must Approve of Theological Degrees? - CWN

But for how much longer given this is the trend?

The International Criminal Court's Antagonism to our Constitution and the Need for the U.S. to Articulate an Alternative - CWN


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2007)

I wonder if the font can be any smaller in the second article.

Well, it is good to note that the decision in the Texas case was unanimous.

I don't know that the International Court really has much bearing. I know there are always people that would like to move in that direction but even human nature is, itself, a guard against this sort of homogenization. Even the French couldn't convince their own people to adopt the EU Constitution.

Thank God for the U.S. Constitution that writes out something so clearly as to laws regarding teh establishment of religion.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 13, 2007)

There are many things the government should just keep it's hands out of...

Healthcare
Childbirth
Marriage
Religion
Education


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 13, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> There are many things the government should just keep it's hands out of...
> 
> Healthcare
> Childbirth
> ...





Church government should approve theological degrees, civil government should not.


----------



## etexas (Nov 13, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > There are many things the government should just keep it's hands out of...
> ...


Yup!


----------

